# Who here has had a total knee replacement?



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

Ever read about Sean Tedore (he had TKR done) https://yobeat.com/2013/02/22/breaking-news-robo-knees-are-your-future/

some clips of him in AK https://www.thesnowboardersjournal.com/2015/05/welcome-to-alaska-turning-the-pages-with-h2o-guides/


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would personally do anything possible prior to joint replacement. Stem cell therapy would be my first stop if i was that far along. I will probably start looking towards it for my hip in 4 or 5 years.

This would be my first option for locations. They also do it in japan. This is different from whats currently in the US because its from umbilical stem cells. In the IS they make it from your bone marrow, blood or fat tissue depending on what therapy you chose. The younger the cells, the better... 

https://www.cellmedicine.com/about-stem-cell-institute-panama/

That being said, go to a sports medicine doctor that also does total joints for an honest opinion about the post op ability. Everyone will have different post op results. The pain will go but you can break the new equipment with that kind of use, then you need revisions sooner.... I dont have it done to me but have done and seen hundreds if not thousands of primaries and revisions done. People are still active after, with less pain. Hips are a little bit more durable for these kinds of sports than knees because of the forces applied. Id stick to powder or smooth groomers personally.


----------



## benjinyc (Feb 24, 2017)

Depending on what's causing your joint pain, there are other alternatives for a TKR - esp since you're pretty young

bioknee
Bioknee | Avoid Knee Replacement with Biologic Treatments

nusurface
https://activeimplants.com/products/nusurface-meniscus-implant/


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Dealing with the same. also, I am the same age. My knees are completely shot. I would not go the replacement route. Also, they are only good for 10 years I believe so you would have to do it again at some point. I have been trying to do some alternative routes but have yet to find anything to help with the actual pain of bending.. LOL. I have no cartilage left behind my knee caps so squatting is beyond painful for me. I tend to ride really stiff and standing up. Which sucks. I found that CBD helps with the pain and doing target exercises around strengthing the muscles around the knee also help. I am looking for more progressive doctors that are doing more cutting-edge research that just are not just looking to cut and scope and shoot up with cortisone. I looked into stem cell but its really expensive and is hit or miss from what I understand. Will share any info if find anything worth sharing.


----------

